# Happy birthday, 2A!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If case you missed it, today is the 228th birthday of the Second Amendment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A gift you hope to never have to use.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Exercise your 2nd amendment rights at every opportunity you have. Without this one the others are just ideas on paper.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James Madison et. al. had it figured out!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> A gift you hope to never have to use.


Bear, no.... keep; Oh, hell yes!


----------

